
YC Feedback - tushargambhir
How to get feedback for my YC application? I know this could be a typical one for you. I&#x27;m a beginner, care to help? Anyone?
======
gus_massa
Try to contact info@ycombinator.com . (I guess no. For some not very similar
activity the time to write a nice and easy to understand feedback is x10 the
time to make a decision.)

------
tushargambhir
I want feedback for the application before submitting it.

